# Dwarf Hairgrass Yellowing



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Try trimming it, it usually promotes new growth.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Dwarf hair grass is not a good indicator plant for deficiencies. The thin leaf blades make it difficult to tell where the damage starts and the pattern it makes on the leaf blade. Are any of your other plants in either tank looking bad? If so post photos of those (preferably a broad leaf plant rather than a thin leaf one).


----------

